# Anyone using a Hydor inline heater?



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

I set my tank up last night and used the Phyton no spill to fill up with room temp water. The temp in my house is 73-74 and the digital thermostat is within a foot of my tank. I have my Hydor ETH200 set at 84 and for some reason the Hydor wont turn off.

I though I had some cold spots on the left side of the tank so I set up a maxijet 1000 power head pointing towards the left side of the tank and the Eheim intake.










*** been running the power head for 4-5 hours and the Hydor is still constantly on? I lowered the temp on the Hydor to see if the red light would turn off and they Hydor itself would turn off and it did. I have a mercury thermometer and its exactly the same temp on the left and right side of the tank so theres no cold spots.

I know it cant be good for the unit itself to be on all the time. The ETH200 is rated for I think 53 gallons but I did a google search before I bought it and theres many people running it on a 55 gallon without any problems. Im wondering if I got a dud or if I need the ETH300?

Anyone elses Hydor constantly running?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I think the problem you have is that you are taking the temperature scale on the heater too literally. On any heater I have ever used - including Hydor inline heaters - that scale is indicative at best. In my experience the best way to set the heater to the desired temperature is to wait until the tank has reached that temperature, and then slowly turn down the heater until it switches off. If you leave the dial in the setting it is when the heater just turned itself off, the heater will hold the tank at the temperature it is at at that moment.

Aside from that, congrats on a great heater. I have two Hydor inline heaters, and have been super happy with their performance for many years :thumb:


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I actually had the heater closer to 90 then turned it down until it went off at 84 on the dial. Then 30 mins ago it was right at 84 and I turned it down until it went off again so we'll see.

I'm trying to get the tank set at 76-78 degrees once i get fish but while the filters cycling I read it's better to keep it in the mid 80s.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

looking good so far,
just wondering why you didnt aquascape before you put the sand and water in


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

60gallon said:


> I know it cant be good for the unit itself to be on all the time.


Actually, constantly switching on and off is worse. ThereÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a small arch between contacts whenever it turns on. And most heaters fail when that arch welds the contact points together - effectively causing the heater to be on permanently.

I have the same Hydor on my 55. No problems so far. However, I use a temperature controller to run mine. So, itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s probably not a fair comparison. If you canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t seem to get it dialed in using fmuellerÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s method, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d exchange it.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Its working fine now. I see it or should I say hear it clicking on and off.

I dont see any bad reviews about the ETH200 failing but just in case I think im going to look into get a temp controller. What brand / model are you using jrf?


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Jhemco's ETCI-1R. I have had 2 of them running flawlessly for close to a year now. They seem much better built than any of the typical hobby grade controllers I've seen.


----------



## Innocent (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been running a Hydor for almost a year on my 65gal, I think I have the ETH250 but I'll have to check. Like fmueller said, the scale on the heater is a guide. The ambient temp of the room and the exact volume of the tank make a difference. I find it works well to set the heater to slightly above the desired temp, then use the thermometer to fine-tune. I haven't had any problems, it maintains a steady 77F.


----------

